# New DSLR Within 40k



## Ayuclack (May 2, 2012)

Just got my hand on nikon 3100 and fell in Love with It ...
Now my dad is telling me to get a Dslr for him self
Thinking to get the same 3100 or Canon 550D. 

Mostly towards 550 d what do you guys say...
Any other suggestion!!!


----------



## nac (May 2, 2012)

In this budget you can get either Nikon D5100 or Canon 550D. Already there is been a discussion about these cameras. Check it...

And D3200 will be in market soon and will be priced around 35k, I guess.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

yup at 40k its between D5100 and 550D ....just go to market and check those personally...u may fell in love with D5100


----------



## Ayuclack (May 2, 2012)

Lets See That What About The Canon 600D and Where Did You Guys Got it From ....
I Got My D3100 + 18-55mm VR Lens + 55-200mm (Non VR) Lens (both Lenses DX format)
and with A free Blackberry For 30k INR .....but I Don't Think It Have Indian Warranty ....

How About Getting it From Letsbuy or Flipkart ..... Or Any Other Store !!

*Waiting For D3200 *


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

I have D3100 and love it...dont go for 600D..better go for 550D and save money for lens


----------



## Ayuclack (May 2, 2012)

Going For D3200 ...Just Love its Specs and I would Be able to use Nikkor Lenses with Both of Them ....


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

yup very good idea...I haven't thought abt it


----------

